# BAIC, Foxconn Launch Electric Car Rental Services



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Henyu will launch a pilot service in Beijing with Hangzhou and Jiangsu province planning to have 5,000 to 10,000 pure electric cars for rental within a year.

More...


----------

